# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si i imagjinoni anetaret e forumit?

## Erlebnisse

Per pak clodhje apo kur nuk kemi qejf te lexojme tema te nderlikuara:

Pershkruajme anetaret, si na duken ne ne imagjinaten tone, kur shprehen ketu: fizikisht apo menderisht...

----------


## IL__SANTO

Fizikisht i mendoj mire fare te gjithe por MENDERISHT pak jane ata qe shpetohen.    :perqeshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Kshu njoni,lol,vetem se qeros pa veshet e gjata.

http://www.heroicfineart.com/catalog...s_Portrait.jpg

----------


## Apollyon

zogu dukagjinit (packa se hiqet si djale i mire, kshu jan kta, te bejn pervete)  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Kshu njoni,lol,vetem se qeros pa veshet e gjata.
> 
> http://www.heroicfineart.com/catalog...s_Portrait.jpg


Nuk e njoh ket, por goxha kafshe e vogel qeka, sipas imazhit LoL

----------


## IL__SANTO

> zogu dukagjinit (packa se hiqet si djale i mire, kshu jan kta, te bejn pervete)


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.......................

----------


## Erlebnisse

upupupupupu Me pershkrim, jo me foto, ju rafte e mira, ju rafte, se u kputa duke qesh :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Ju lutem, mos e beni me nerva IL SANTO, se jua pret kembet me motorrsharre!




Ahh... me pershkrim?

Ok Il Santo me lart.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Ju lutem, mos e beni me nerva IL SANTO, se jua pret kembet me motorrsharre!


Jo kete foto se skam rregulluar floket ketu.    :perqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Ju lutem, mos e beni me nerva IL SANTO, se jua pret kembet me motorrsharre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... me pershkrim?
> 
> Ok Il Santo me lart.


Do te mbys! 
Kuptimi eshte: floket, gjatesia, i/e shendoshe apo dobet, i mencur, flet me shume per historine, gjeografine, letersine e kesoj me rradhe... jo foto shtrigash e horroresh, dreq.
NO FOTO PLEASE.

----------


## Apollyon

> Kuptimi eshte: floket


Pse gjeja e pare "floket"?

E ben kastile ti sepse un jam qeros, apo ku e ke hallin?

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Do te mbys! 
> Kuptimi eshte: floket, gjatesia, i/e shendoshe apo dobet, i mencur, flet me shume per historine, gjeografine, letersine e kesoj me rradhe... jo foto shtrigash e horroresh, dreq.
> NO FOTO PLEASE.


Nuk e di pse por kete Apollyon e imagjinoj qeros.    :perqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Pse gjeja e pare "floket"?
> 
> E ben kastile ti sepse un jam qeros, apo ku e ke hallin?


_Ma no, as e kisha fare ne mend per tullacllekun tend, por normalisht tek nje person gjeja e pare qe bie ne sy eshte floku: kot nuk thuhet qe eshte gjysma e bukurise..._

Ty mqs ra fjala te mendoj djal te zgjuar edhe pak mistrec, por edhe serioz kur duhet e i mire, me personat qe meritojne respekt.

Il_Santo, e mendoj si fierak ahaha edhe se e di qe eshte vlonjat, E mendoj me floke geshtenje, goxha te gjate e qe i pelqen shume poezia e madje ka edhe goxha talent. Simpatik si bukuri mendoj.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ma no, as e kisha fare ne mend per tullacllekun tend, por normalisht tek nje person gjeja e pare qe bie ne sy eshte floku: kot nuk thuhet qe eshte gjysma e bukurise


Ca ti besh, te shemtuar shum ne qeroset, ama e kemi gjakun e embel.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> _Ma no, as e kisha fare ne mend per tullacllekun tend, por normalisht tek nje person gjeja e pare qe bie ne sy eshte floku: kot nuk thuhet qe eshte gjysma e bukurise..._
> 
> Ty mqs ra fjala te mendoj djal te zgjuar edhe pak mistrec, por edhe serioz kur duhet e i mire, me personat qe meritojne respekt.
> 
> Il_Santo, e mendoj si fierak ahaha edhe se e di qe eshte vlonjat, E mendoj me floke geshtenje, goxha te gjate e qe i pelqen shume poezia e madje ka edhe goxha talent. Simpatik si bukuri mendoj.


Right kind of wrong.    :perqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Ca ti besh, te shemtuar shum ne qeroset, ama e kemi gjakun e embel.


Ma dai, se s'e thash qe je i shemtuar. E bera pershkrimin cfare mendoj per ty. Fizikisht s'po te pershkruaj se te njoh e s'ka lezet!  :buzeqeshje: 





> *IL__SANTO*
> 
> Right kind of wrong.



Il_Santo dhash mendimin si te mendoj, pastaj e di vete ti sa e sakte eshte apo jo!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Apolloja i gjate, tullac, cun trendy me shije, qejfli, gjuetar :perqeshje: , ndoshta pak mbi peshe keto kohe, capken, kodosh, tmerri i lagjes lol

Erlebnisse hmmm nga t'ia filloj me ty mi dreq? E gjate, bionde, sybojeqiellli, e zgjuar, goce per shpi ama tmerr i vjehrrave, studioze, e zonja, ta pish ne kupe sic i thone  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

> zogu dukagjinit (packa se hiqet si djale i mire, kshu jan kta, te bejn pervete)



Hahahhahaha, tamam keshtu dukem ee!!  hahahahahaha, ke te drejte loL !!

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Erlebnisse hmmm nga t'ia filloj me ty mi dreq? E gjate, bionde, sybojeqiellli, e zgjuar, goce per shpi ama tmerr i vjehrrave, studioze, e zonja, ta pish ne kupe sic i thone


Sikur me njeh me ke pershkruar hahahaha Si i gjete xhanem, si :ngerdheshje: 

Ndersa ty: si yll, floke geshtenje te erreta, fytyre e lezecme rrumbullake, si tip doktorreshe kshu, serioze e shakaxhie kur e do momenti. E gjeta? LoL

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Erlebnisse hmmm nga t'ia filloj me ty mi dreq? E gjate, bionde, sybojeqiellli, e zgjuar, goce per shpi ama tmerr i vjehrrave, studioze, e zonja, ta pish ne kupe sic i thone


s'je kuqe ti mi?

une te perfytyroj si kuqka... :perqeshje:

----------

